# Dodgy auto repairs in UAE



## bigbang70

Are there any car owners here that have a hard time finding a good Automotive repair tech here, 

I've had heard ever since i got here that no one here knows how to properly repair and maintain a car. I find this to be true, However i've only been here for five months. I have over 20 years in the auto repair industry and Really find this hard to believe 

what has been your experience here?????????????


----------



## Andy Capp

It's generally overpriced and useless - main dealers included - go to the good independent ones or open your own place. Best independent ones in my opinion, Icon and AAA.


----------



## bigbang70

I am thinking of opening my own, need market analysis.......... thanks andy


----------



## GlabrousD

Andy Capp said:


> It's generally overpriced and useless - main dealers included - go to the good independent ones or open your own place. Best independent ones in my opinion, Icon and AAA.


Yup, Icon have been the best for both me & my friends. Also do the cheapest/best towbars in Dubai, often custom made for particular vehicles.

Toyota have a habit of skimming brake disks every service... means you have to buy new disks every two years! Morons! 

Cheers, GD.


----------



## bigbang70

To tell you the truth, you should skim(turn) the rotors every brake service. It does extend the life of the pads, And makes them work the way they are supposed to, However if you have no pulsation in the front brakes I usually just take a sander and rough-up the surface to allow the pads to burnish, Or break-in


----------



## jimmyjnas

In my experience Icon are lazy, expensive and over rated. Its true that main dealers are utterly useless. I used to work for a big Japanese auto brand, and would never use them for services. The best by far are Mebar. Top guy who owns the place as well.


----------



## GlabrousD

jimmyjnas said:


> In my experience Icon are lazy, expensive and over rated. Its true that main dealers are utterly useless. I used to work for a big Japanese auto brand, and would never use them for services. The best by far are Mebar. Top guy who owns the place as well.


Never tried Mebar but never had problems with Icon either. Certainly the main dealers are not good and, in the case of German cars, are extortionately expensive.

I guess you have to rely on word of mouth and stick with the company who serves you best.

Cheers, GD.


----------



## Fatenhappy

bigbang70 said:


> Are there any car owners here that have a hard time finding a good Automotive repair tech here,
> 
> I've had heard ever since i got here that no one here knows how to properly repair and maintain a car. I find this to be true, However i've only been here for five months. I have over 20 years in the auto repair industry and Really find this hard to believe
> 
> what has been your experience here?????????????


Do you want a body repair man or an auto mechanic ....:confused2:

I can supply a fantastic body repair guys particulars ....


----------



## bigbang70

don't need a mechanic I am one, i was just getting a feel for the market here in Dubai, I've been working in Al Ain for four months now


----------



## dumbi

bigbang70 said:


> Are there any car owners here that have a hard time finding a good Automotive repair tech here,
> 
> I've had heard ever since i got here that no one here knows how to properly repair and maintain a car. I find this to be true, However i've only been here for five months. I have over 20 years in the auto repair industry and Really find this hard to believe
> 
> what has been your experience here?????????????


Have you managed to find a reliable garage,I have my own garage in the UK and am looking at opening a business in Dubai.My daughters both live in Dubai and have cars and are finding it difficult to ensure a trustworthy garage.One had to go to Gargash Merc who did a first class job but at a price.I do have experience of the Middle East as I used to live and work in Oman.


----------



## bigbang70

*auto shop*

I live in Dubai now and have had some experience in the car business back in the states. 

I was thinking the same thing about opening a garage here. Everything is either very expensive or shyte, 

I Have myself bee doing some repair jobs here and there, exclusively for ex-pats but have had a hard time finding finance. this is a wide open market here so if you need any help please let me know. I have some connections here as well as many years of experience. And please if your girls need any repair work let m e know also, My girlfriend just today was at toyota dealer and they tried to charge her 600 dirhams for greasing the brakes as part of sheduled maintenance and 500 for a new battery needless to say i took it myself and got her car fixed for 240 dirhams. you really just need to know who to see


----------



## dumbi

Hi

thanks for replying will keep intouch.

Brian


----------



## petridg

I had a horrible experience with Al Tayer (exclusive Ford dealer in Dubai). You take the car for service and they quote all kinds of things, hoping you'll go for it. My car had 6 month old tires with 20k km and they quoted me 4 new tires. I got freon gas from the gas station mechanic for 150 dirhams 2 months before I took them the car for service, and they quoted me 300 dirhams for freon and 400 dirhams for labor. 400 Dirhams labor, for an Indian mechanic who gets 2000 dirhams per month to plug in the machine and unplug it 15 minutes later... The problem is that all cal dealers are monopolies of their brand. If you guys find a good mechanic for ford and/or volvo please post here.


----------



## dumbi

Hi

people still having same problem with garages wanting to charge inflated labour costs and possible work that is not required.i am still in the process of looking at setting automotive repair business up in dubai .looks as if there is a business opportunity if priced correctly.


----------



## woodlands

*Honda recommendations*

any mechanic recommendations for honda vehicles btw?. Seriously a business with service and quality of US mechanics and their costs would be incredibly attractive here.


----------



## DubaiCharmer

bigbang70 said:


> don't need a mechanic I am one, i was just getting a feel for the market here in Dubai, I've been working in Al Ain for four months now


What type of mechanic are you mate ? 

Do u do software programming :eyebrows: lol


----------



## bigbang70

No I do not but know how to do it, What kind of car you have?? I may know someone


----------



## DubaiCharmer

bigbang70 said:


> No I do not but know how to do it, What kind of car you have?? I may know someone


R8 ..

And very proud to be the only one with Full exhuast system with X-pipes mufflers in UAE 


but still lookin for a good programmer though , maybe push it around 20 on dyno .. :eyebrows:


all of em are damn pricey  lol


----------



## bigbang70

Well, Yeah horsepower usually is. Have you done other things to it like cold air intake, under-drive puleys that will make improvements as well. especially the underdrive pulleys. if you do a few things first you will only need to tune once or twice


----------



## DubaiCharmer

bigbang70 said:


> Well, Yeah horsepower usually is. Have you done other things to it like cold air intake, under-drive puleys that will make improvements as well. especially the underdrive pulleys. if you do a few things first you will only need to tune once or twice


The problem is ive got carbon fiber everywhere ..

and if i want to change the intake , need to get a big peice of carbon fiber and intake within it .. approxx 10,000 ,, so thought not worth it ..

any idea of how much does it cost to get a good underdrive pulleys ?

the guy who did the exhuast said it only needs an intake and a software to wipe off a 430 lol .. dunno if thats true


----------



## bigbang70

*r-8*

anything you can do to reduce air-friction,,,, here try this website



R8 Performance Parts - Buy Audi R8 Performance Parts

They have predator it's a single car multi use programmer


----------



## DubaiCharmer

bigbang70 said:


> anything you can do to reduce air-friction,,,, here try this website
> 
> 
> 
> R8 Performance Parts - Buy Audi R8 Performance Parts
> 
> They have predator it's a single car multi use programmer


An interesting website !! :eyebrows:


thanks mate really appreciate it


----------



## bigbang70

*gear head*

It's no problem, just like helping a fellow gearhead....


----------



## DubaiCharmer

bigbang70 said:


> It's no problem, just like helping a fellow gearhead....


lol @ gearhead :tongue1:

Btw i think its not easy to program it even if i get the device :ranger:

i think if id try this thing hme it"ll be as fast as a 1.3 corolla lol id ruin it all


----------



## bigbang70

it is if you know what you are doing 

the machine you saw will advance your timing change shift points/to rpm 

you wouldn't want to mess with air/fuel ratios or anything like that but you could get 25 hp just by changing a couple parameters 

engines from the factory are detuned to meet air and safety specs. 

so by making small adjustments you can make a big difference like 50+hp


----------



## Gavtek

Got my car booked into Al Tayer Motors tomorrow for a service, not looking forward to it one tiny bit.


----------



## bigbang70

*I feel for you*

you could get a price and i'll do it for half on friday.......depending on what service.... You going for a regular service i have my tools here


----------



## Gavtek

Normally I'd avoid a dealer like the plague, I've never had a car have any work/servicing in a dealership in my life but I'm worried about voiding my warranty. Don't want to give them any excuse to screw me over if something goes wrong.


----------



## bigbang70

*I hear that*

The dealer will void the waranty in a heart beat


----------



## Gavtek

Well that was painful, didn't even get a cuddle afterwards 

Anyone know any good/cheap places for tyres?


----------



## bigbang70

If you have some time go to Sharjah with cash in hand and haglle with those guys for a long time you will need to go to many places til you find the right guy , but it will be worth the effort. Don't let them sell you off-brand tires.

You could save up to 200 dirhams a tire


----------



## pamela0810

BigBang70, do you know much about Alfa Romeos?
I've got an Alfa Romeo 147 Selespeed that's been sitting in my garage for about 3 months now. Figured it's time I do something to get it fixed. The car broke down and we were told the engine needs to be replaced. We towed it home but don't trust any mechanics enough to not rip us off.
So, have you managed to set up your repair shop so I can bring the car over?
If it's indeed the engine that needs to be changed and it's going to cost me too much, I'm just going to have to sell it as scrap!


----------



## bigbang70

*private message*



pamela0810 said:


> BigBang70, do you know much about Alfa Romeos?
> I've got an Alfa Romeo 147 Selespeed that's been sitting in my garage for about 3 months now. Figured it's time I do something to get it fixed. The car broke down and we were told the engine needs to be replaced. We towed it home but don't trust any mechanics enough to not rip us off.
> So, have you managed to set up your repair shop so I can bring the car over?
> If it's indeed the engine that needs to be changed and it's going to cost me too much, I'm just going to have to sell it as scrap!


I just sent you a message


----------

